# Program that edits MS Publisher files for linux?



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I'm looking for a program that can open MS Publisher files for Linux. I already have OpenOffice, but need something for my pub files from windows. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Seen this question posted several times on several different forums. I haven't seen anyone come up with a solution yet. The best solution was to run MS Publisher under WINE on linux. Or just start using Scribus.


----------

